# Forces.ca IN-DEMAND jobs for OFFICERS in the Canadian Forces



## ceocf (10 May 2010)

Forces.ca IN-DEMAND jobs for OFFICERS in the Canadian Forces

see the attachment or click the link to the Forces.ca Job Explorer website below:

2010 May 10
http://www.forces.ca/html/index.aspx?sm1=2&sm2=0&sm3=&sid=81&lang=en&b0=0&d0=1&e1=2


----------



## SeanNewman (10 May 2010)

OT to pharmacy officer incoming!


----------



## Armymedic (10 May 2010)

Dude, sorry to burst your bubble...

But you need to be a pharmacist to get that job.


----------



## Scott (10 May 2010)

He'll find a way to argue that.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2010)

What was the point of this thread anyways ?

The website is often out of date to begin with and "in demand" trades are often no longer "in demand"


----------



## ceocf (15 May 2010)

hi CDN Aviator,

i respect that u r a forum milnet.ca legend, having thousands of posts....

having said that the forces.ca website is out of date, do you have any other RELIABLE UPDATED website in mind ? A website showing recent job postings - as an alternative way of calling or going to the recruiting office just to know the current HOT JOBS?


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

ceocf said:
			
		

> hi CDN Aviator,
> 
> i respect that u r a forum milnet.ca legend, having thousands of posts....
> 
> having said that the forces.ca website is out of date, do you have any other RELIABLE UPDATED website in mind ? A website showing recent job postings - as an alternative way of calling or going to the recruiting office just to know the current HOT JOBS?



You almost have punctuation squared away, now lets work on which letters require capitalization.


----------



## aesop081 (15 May 2010)

Maybe you missed the point.


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maybe you missed the point.



Sharpen it?


----------



## aesop081 (15 May 2010)

Crockett said:
			
		

> Sharpen it?



I was refering to the OP and his reply to me.


----------



## Nuggs (15 May 2010)

As was I 

BUt understood  :nod:


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 May 2010)

ceocf said:
			
		

> hi CDN Aviator,
> 
> i respect that u r a forum milnet.ca legend, having thousands of posts....
> 
> having said that the forces.ca website is out of date, do you have any other RELIABLE UPDATED website in mind ? A website showing recent job postings - as an alternative way of calling or going to the recruiting office just to know the current HOT JOBS?



To put it simply, NO, there is no website that will have more accurate or more timely information than the info the recruiters have. The time it takes to keep the Recruiting website up to date is slower than the rate of change of data, especially when, for many trades, the openings may be in single-digit numbers and may close the same day they open.


----------



## Nostix (15 May 2010)

Is there any actual differentiation between an "In-Demand" job versus an "Open" job from an applicant's point of view? I cant imagine they offer recruitment allowances, so is it just for the benefit of recruiters to target their focus?

Or is there some behind-the-scenes benefit to applying for an in-demand job?


----------



## GAP (15 May 2010)

Well.......if there was a "some behind-the-scenes benefit" it would be behind the scenes.....wouldn't it?

Nah, nah, nee nah nah..... ;D


----------



## Nostix (15 May 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Well.......if there was a "some behind-the-scenes benefit" it would be behind the scenes.....wouldn't it?
> 
> Nah, nah, nee nah nah..... ;D



Touché.


----------



## GAP (15 May 2010)

Sorry about the silly moment, but I couldn't resist


----------



## ceocf (23 May 2010)

New openings are encircled in red
- Engineering Officer
- Nursing Officer
- Social Work Officer


----------



## Alea (23 May 2010)

ceocf said:
			
		

> New openings are encircled in red
> - Engineering Officer
> - Nursing Officer
> - Social Work Officer



Okay!
But your were pointed out, earlier in this thread, that there is a lot of chances that by the time the site is updated, there may not be any more openings in these trades.
Why not just call the recruiting center to have the real word on this?

Take care,
Alea


----------



## pascalemt (24 May 2010)

I agree with Alea. I called last week and they said AEC is still in demand.... So the best to do is to call the CFRC...


----------



## Gunner98 (24 May 2010)

Nostix said:
			
		

> Is there any actual differentiation between an "In-Demand" job versus an "Open" job from an applicant's point of view? I cant imagine they offer recruitment allowances, so is it just for the benefit of recruiters to target their focus?
> 
> Or is there some behind-the-scenes benefit to applying for an in-demand job?



In-demand occupations will generally have this sort of info (example for Pharmacy Officers):

Effective April 1, 2007, a pharmacy student enrolling under the “Regular Officer Training Plan” may be offered a recruiting allowance.  The amount of the allowance varies according to the number of months of publicly subsidized education the student must undergo prior to becoming licensed as follows:
- 36 months or more : $10,000
-  more than 24 months but less than 36 months: $20,000
-  more than 12 months but less than 24 months: $30,000
-  less than 12 months: $40,000 (or $50,000 if there is a severe shortage of pharmacists at that point)


----------

